# What armies are the most fun to play against?



## iiirjw (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have a hypothetical question..... If one of your closest non warhammer playing friends suddenly surprised you with an interest in it, and he wanted you to choose his army race what would you want that person to play?

I was wondering what races people wish there were more of in there gaming group? And what races seem to be the most fun to play against?

Thanks everyone,

:victory:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Orcs and Goblins or Ogres id say. Or taking down Daemons with Tomb Kings...


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Armies which have a good mix of all aspects of the game are generally the most fun to play against.

I prefer fighting against Orcs & Goblins (love night goblin armies) and high elves the most simply because they can and do do everything quite well, most HE players have those units they want to get stuck into combat as well as their archers and of course a potent magic phase; goblins are just a fun list as they have so many crazy rules that make for a fun & unpredictable game.

Armies which rely on a single phase are the worst. I hate playing against dwarf / empire gunlines... how do you get someone excited about a hobby when you ask them to spend 20 minutes ranking up their soldiers, deploying them & then have them spend 30-45 minutes moving them forwards & taking them off by the handful before they accomplish anything themselves?

I know that very few people enjoy grinding against my vampires... (I think my Slaaneshi WoC opponent is the only one...)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

bobss said:


> Orcs and Goblins or Ogres id say. Or taking down Daemons with Tomb Kings...


O&G certainly, though they can be a bit soft and random, are a fun army, and easy to collect. As for Ogres and Tomb kings, while I'd certainly like to see more of those armies on the battle field, they aren't the best armies for beginners to start with, as they can be somewhat tricky to do well with. I might suggest lizardmen or high elves as being fun beginner armies, They're solid armies and easy to use, and not as common as VC, DE or Daemons.

Also, Beasts of Chaos, they're a little harder to collect, as currently there are a lot of metal models, but they are getting a new book soon, and quite a few new models. If that might suit his style, it would be a good choice to get into.

If he's serious about getting into it though, the best thing is to show him the "introduction to warhammer armies" thread, and the "choosing a warhammer army" thread


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would agree with that- I started WFB with ogres and although I love them and have a great W/D/L record (and think they are much more fun then my HE) I dont think they are a good place to learn: their fluff tells you to run forward and mash stuff... but in reality they are fragile and easy to kill (they are orcs with a lot less wounds in total) and with no SCR normally need to flank to really do well...

I think I would second beastmen for beginners: they are skirmishers which means movement will be so much easier and though they are pretty weak this should get sorted with the new army book (february is it?).
DE, HE or O&G are also pretty good for beginners (although I still cant find the killyness for my HE.. with no dragon I am forced into very magic heavy lists simply because units either have too few attacks or are too weak; even DPs and SMs dont do too well against 1+ or 2+ saves).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The most fun games that I have been involved in are O&G versus Skaven made even more fun if you keep track of the models in your own army that you've killed by accident, Although with the power level of the Skaven going up a level or 2 it would probably be a bit harder for the Orc player.
I think the most important thing in a game for fun is that the army lists are of roughly equal power so not VC versus orcs or deamons vs tombkings or even gunline vs gunline as 1 sided battles or battles that only use 1 or 2 of the game phases are boring for at least 1 of the players.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ah yes! forgot Skaven... fielding two blocks of 50 Slaves, alongside 100 Clanrats with a warpfire thrower, that`ll inevitably blow up, though may melt a unit of Ironbreakers, and a decent-level Hero in a 500pt game is nasty... and hilarity ensues when stuff blows up...



> (february is it?).


Yes, I could take a stab in the dark at the exact date, but im not to sure, and OMFG I just realised that advance orders are Jan 5 which like means we`ll get pictures soon OMG!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> I think the most important thing in a game for fun is that the army lists are of roughly equal power so not VC versus orcs


I've actually found that VC versus a nightgoblins list can be quite fun and fair. Nets turning your WS2 skeletons into WS2 S2 mean that even goblins can tear through them....

and at 3 (or is it 4?) points a model it's tough for VC to get that outnumber going...

and squig herders... nothing like purposely running a minimum block of squig hoppers into a brick of graveguard - having the sole survivor panic and cause like 30 casualties in the surrounding units...


----------



## lwis the grudgebearer (Dec 27, 2009)

orcs and goblins.Theres so many models 2 shoot especially when u have 20 thunderer, 2 cannons and 2 boltthrowers with all those night goblins i'm spoilt 4 choice


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

iiirjw said:


> ...And what races seem to be the most fun to play against?


Any army except Wood Elves!
Wood Elves will always be the most boring army to play against, regardless of everything. _(this was actually said by a wood elf player I know myself quite a few years ago, a really good player, while a bunch of us were asking ourselves the same question. That ended the discussion.)_

Why? 
WE is a "40k army" (skirmishing army that shoots quite much with certain CC elements) in a game thats meant to be played with rank and file units. An army that is made to "elude" the game system. An army thats made to evade the opponent, and "sneakily" kill a few models here and there each turn. The whole principal of the WE army is to deny the opponent a "fair" battle. Thus it will generally present a very boring game for the opponent, because doing the opposite is stupid (from a WE pov). 

All other armies are fun to play against in comparison:wink:


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I think that Skaven are a really fun army to play against and from what people have been telling me they're a pretty easy army to start. Some of the funnest games I've had have been against ever since they're new book has come out. Even if I've had units decemated by the 13th spell or have had my army pratically wiped out me and my opponents always seem to laugh and the stuff that happens during the game. So I guess my vote goes to skaven.:so_happy:


----------

